# Am I overreacting... someone fed my horse and I don't know what.



## Shadowdancing (26 January 2017)

Currently trying to calm down as upset... I visited my horse on part livery this morning. I see her every day and feed her. The staff do not, and have never fed her and are aware to leave her bucket in her box where I take, clean and refill usually on an evening.

Today I found a strange bucket in her box. A big one! It's empty but has got a few traces of feed in it. 

I don't know why she has it or where it's come from. I'm now beside myself that she's had something random fed to her and it could have made her ill. 

I feel like this is straight to yard manager and a what the hell sort of meeting requirement at the moment. Would you feel the same?


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 January 2017)

Surely you just need to ask what has occurred first before having meetings about it.


----------



## Asha (26 January 2017)

I don think its a 'what the hell' sort of meeting. Id simply ring the yard manager and ask who fed the horse, why and what did they feed


----------



## Damnation (26 January 2017)

Relax, probably no harm done 

I would just casually ask YM "Hi, found this bucket in X's stable, do you know who's it is?" and go from there.


----------



## popsdosh (26 January 2017)

Im with the two above dont quite understand why the need for confrontation theres most likely a very simple answer and most likely somebody made a mistake ,it happens.


----------



## concorde (26 January 2017)

Surely you need to show the feed bowl to yard staff and ask them.
I would have done that first before asking us lot on an Internet forum.


----------



## applecart14 (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Currently trying to calm down as upset... I visited my horse on part livery this morning. I see her every day and feed her. The staff do not, and have never fed her and are aware to leave her bucket in her box where I take, clean and refill usually on an evening.

Today I found a strange bucket in her box. A big one! It's empty but has got a few traces of feed in it. 

I don't know why she has it or where it's come from. I'm now beside myself that she's had something random fed to her and it could have made her ill. 

I feel like this is straight to yard manager and a what the hell sort of meeting requirement at the moment. Would you feel the same?
		
Click to expand...

Whooa take a chill pill.  I would say this is a bit of an overreaction on your part tbh - mistakes happen.  Are you buckets labeled? Is the one in your stable named?   I have 'Bails' written on mine in tippex as my feed buckets are rubber skips, and I also have red tape on the handles so no one can possibly go wrong.  

Unless your horse has a proven allergy or cannot have something because its life threatening (example Bailey can't have trimediazine as an active ingredient in this can bring on a fatal arrhythmia in a horse with 2nd degree heart block) its hardly going to hurt her is it??

I'd be more put out if I was the owner of the bucket in your horses stable, particularly if I'd added a lot of expensive supplements to it!


----------



## Shadowdancing (26 January 2017)

Not seen any staff and I needed to vent somewhere. They weren't on yard yet when I was and now I'm at work and can't use my phone. I'm sorry it's upset everyone so much that I had to get something off my chest. My horse has colicked before so I actually cried finding this and am very worried.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2017)

Just ask why there's a strange bowl in your horses stable without turning it into an unecessary drama .
It's certainly not a what the hell type meeting heavens people are so rude now a days.
It's probably a mistake ,ever made one OP ?
Get off the Internet and ask what happened .


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Not seen any staff and I needed to vent somewhere. They weren't on yard yet when I was and now I'm at work and can't use my phone. I'm sorry it's upset everyone so much that I had to get something off my chest. My horse has colicked before so I actually cried finding this and am very worried.
		
Click to expand...

Get a grip it's not crying matter .


----------



## SaddleUpSin (26 January 2017)

Yes, I'd say you're over-reacting. I'm sure she'll be fine, mistakes happen. Unless you feel someone has intentionally tried to feed her something to make her ill, with prior motive.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (26 January 2017)

Sorry OP I'm another that agrees you're overreacting somewhat. In your shoes I'd have called/text YO/YM to say you'd found a strange bucket in her stable and ask what happened. No need to go in all guns blazing.


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 January 2017)

No, I wouldn't feel the same as she would have been fed horse feed which won't have her come to any immediate harm. Although not ideal, unless your horse is crippled with lami and has been fed something very sugary then there will have been little chance for harm. 

As you feed her everyday it is likely that this is a one off - you haven't noticed a bucket before. You just need to ask and have them assure you it won't happen again. 

I'm not sure that one feed of anything would induce colic unless it was half a barrel of something unsoaked.


----------



## Shadowdancing (26 January 2017)

Friend just called me. She's down in the field and seems quiet. I'm going to see her. Staff are on yard so I can find out what she's been fed. I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Damnation (26 January 2017)

Just as an aside, to calm you down a bit OP, my horse has digestive issues (colitis) so I manage her diet carefully.

However, one day YO was bringing some horses in (not supposed to bring mine in!) and in the dark mistook her for her neighbour who is also a bay, around the same size.

My mare was put in his stable whereby got his entire feed (including some nice sugary molichaff and hayledge that are her two main triggers for her colitis) and she was absolutely fine, she was in there for a good hour or so. I didn't kick off, I laughed it off, mistakes and accidents happen.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 January 2017)

Yes you are over-reacting but I can understand your fears if shes prone to colic. Colic is very scary and when my horse has had it I've been a mess even though I'm a pretty together person normally. 

But it's likely she's accidentally been fed and if so it will just be horse feed so unlikely to have any ill effect. I think it is just as well you've had time to calm down as otherwise you might have seemed a bit over the top to the YO. 

So calmly speak to your YO about what's happened and I'm sure it will all be fine.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Friend just called me. She's down in the field and seems quiet. I'm going to see her. Staff are on yard so I can find out what she's been fed. I can't believe this is happening.
		
Click to expand...

Stop winding yourself up .
You head will explode if you have to deal with a real emergency .


----------



## ljohnsonsj (26 January 2017)

If it's only on her box it might not have even been fed to her, maybe they've left a bucket there from another horse and not even fed it to yours. Chill out, or you'll come very unstuck in a real emergency


----------



## MagicMelon (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Friend just called me. She's down in the field and seems quiet. I'm going to see her. Staff are on yard so I can find out what she's been fed. I can't believe this is happening.
		
Click to expand...

Cant believe what is happening OP?!  Nothing bad has happened. Id totally understand if your horse was now showing signs of colic but yoru friend says she's absolutely fine? You're sounding extremely melodramatic as its really not a huge thing. Just call the yard owner or ask your friend who is there now to ask the staff what your horse was fed?  Pretty simple! Your horse might not have even been fed anything, next doors horse might have hurled its bucket over into her stable (one of mine used to chuck his bucket about!). I'd be more worried how you cope with a proper emergency...


----------



## Fidgety (26 January 2017)

applecart14 said:



			I'd be more put out if I was the owner of the bucket in your horses stable, particularly if I'd added a lot of expensive supplements to it!
		
Click to expand...

Quite.

YABU (I've long wanted to use that Mumsnet phrase  ).  Mix ups happen.  I doubt there's anything more to it than that.  ETA - my old boy used to chuck his bucket around when he'd finished with it too .


----------



## MagicMelon (26 January 2017)

What on earth does "YABU" mean??


----------



## Fidgety (26 January 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			What on earth does "YABU" mean??
		
Click to expand...

You Are Being Unreasonable


----------



## little_critter (26 January 2017)

I read this as down in the field meaning 'not standing up' and quiet. So a little more cause for concern.
Yes - I also think OP is over-reacting unless there is some sort of allergy etc OP hasn't told us about.


----------



## Rowreach (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			I feel like this is straight to yard manager and a what the hell sort of meeting requirement at the moment. Would you feel the same?
		
Click to expand...

Since you asked the question, you have to realise you may get answers you won't like.  I think you are completely overreacting.  Where was your horse's own feed bowl?


----------



## ljohnsonsj (26 January 2017)

OMG just noticed my blonde moment. You meant her box as in her stable not as in a box box. Oops. But yes 1 Feed won't hurt I shouldn't imagine!


----------



## Velcrobum (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said at 9.38 they were going to see their horse as it was down in the field, so you probably won't get a response.

However he/she is still logged on to this site!!


----------



## Archangel (26 January 2017)

Over reaction aside, if I noticed a horse that had not been turned out long lying down I would take a walk out to check.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2017)

Archangel said:



			Over reaction aside, if I noticed a horse that had not been turned out long lying down I would take a walk out to check.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with that .
However if strange food was going to make a horse colic it would have done it last night.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Friend just called me. She's down in the field and seems quiet. I'm going to see her. Staff are on yard so I can find out what she's been fed. I can't believe this is happening.
		
Click to expand...

Which she probably does everyday, but because of the issue with the bucket, everything/one is on hyperalert so normal behavior is seen as a bad thing because it's not normally noticed.

You need to find out, in a calm manner, who the bucket belongs to. Mistakes happen, and there is likely to have been a mix-up somewhere. 

Aside from anything else, god forbid something does happen and you need peoples help they are less likely to offer help if you've accused them all of poisoning your horse (which is how your post has unfortunately come across)


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 January 2017)

little_critter said:



			I read this as down in the field meaning 'not standing up' and quiet. So a little more cause for concern.
		
Click to expand...

well maybe-hopefully not. do other people's horses not lay down in fields? mine are usually snoozing at 6-7am, 10-11am and 3-5pm and they take it in turns to lay down.


----------



## eggs (26 January 2017)

Unless your horse has some underlying medical condition she should be absolutely fine with whatever might have been in the feedbowl assuming there was no malicious intent which is very unlikely.  Mention your concern to the YM but certainly only once you are in a rational frame of mine.

To be honest you don't sound as though you are an experienced horse owner and are panicking over nothing.  

When you say your friend said she was 'down' in the field did she mean she was lying down?  If I see a horse lying down in the field I will watch it for a few minutes to see how it is behaving - it is usually pretty easy to spot a horse that is colicky versus one that has just gone down for a roll or a rest.


----------



## only_me (26 January 2017)

Overreacting. 

You don't even know if there was any feed in the bucket! Someone could have given her a handful of chaff!


----------



## Equi (26 January 2017)

Overreact away it can be a scary time if you know they can colic. 

Personally I'd be loving it if someone fed my horse for free &#128514;


----------



## charlie76 (26 January 2017)

These types of posts make me wonder why anyone wants to be a yard owner/manager! Honestly, talk about an over reaction. Unless your horse has some serious underlying issue then having a feed by mistake isn't going to kill her. To suggest ' a hell of a meeting' needed to be had is simple over the top. Just ask who gave it to her and move on. It is highly unlikely that a feed would have caused her to get colic and I think crying over it is totally over reactive. I am afraid I wouldn't want you in my yard, we run everything with precision but occasionally mistakes happen . How on earth would you react in a real crisis?


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2017)

TBH if I was the YOer and read this I would just serve notice and move her on it's not going to get better .


----------



## charlie76 (26 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			TBH if I was the YOer and read this I would just serve notice and move her on it's not going to get better .
		
Click to expand...

and me!


----------



## SEL (26 January 2017)

I've got a horse who is on a strict diet and last year she was accidentally fed something she shouldn't have had. I could see how the mistake happened so there was no point in getting angry with people - but there is now a sign on her door asking people not to feed her.

As someone who is usually the first on the yard in the morning and throws pre-prepared feeds over the doors of all the stabled horses I can see why feeds sometimes get mixed up. I also know that if an owner hasn't left a feed outside and a horse is properly kicking off I will often give it a handful of chaff in a bucket (I think this is preferable to a horse kicking a concrete wall for 30 mins. Other people may disagree). To avoid anyone ever giving mine a handful of the wrong stuff my feed buckets are always by their door and clearly labelled!


----------



## SaddleUpSin (26 January 2017)

I asked a friend to look after my old horse once, she fed him unsoaked speedibeet  yup I panicked a little, but thankfully he was fine


----------



## Goldenstar (26 January 2017)

SaddleUpSin said:



			I asked a friend to look after my old horse once, she fed him unsoaked speedibeet  yup I panicked a little, but thankfully he was fine
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough ! I would have had a mini panic as well .


----------



## stencilface (26 January 2017)

Our horses are invariably 'down' and quiet in the field at this time in the morning, mainly because they'll all having their morning snooze, they're most put out if you take them out of the field to ride.

Yes, you're overeacting. Its very doubtful that this will cause any issues with your horse.  

Also if this is your reaction to the sight of an unknown bucket near your horse, maybe horse ownership isn't for you, far more stressful things than this happen, if you reacted this way everytime you'd have a heart attack in no time.


----------



## SpringArising (26 January 2017)

You really need to calm down. You are making a massive deal out of nothing. What do you think she's been fed, meth?

Is this your first horse? Maybe you could book yourself some basic horse-owning courses.


----------



## Amye (26 January 2017)

Yes, I'm sorry I agree you're overreacting.

If an unknown bucket had appeared in your stable and your horse was colicing, then yes, panic but as far as you know, the horse is fine and nothing bad has happened (yet). 

Most likely there was a feed mix up or your horse was fed a little  bit of chaff. If it's not on a strict diet then it shouldn't cause it any problems. I would just go and ask the staff who's bucket it is and who fed your horse. If you panic this much about others feeding your horse then put a sign on your stable saying no one should feed this horse.


----------



## SaddleUpSin (26 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Fair enough ! I would have had a mini panic as well .
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say anything to her though, horse was fine, I may have got the wrong end of the stick, the scattered dry speedibeet could have been an accident or it could have dried out, who knows maybe it wasn't how it seemed. I didn't bring it up. Not worth the agro. He was fine thus I was fine.


----------



## wingedhorse (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Currently trying to calm down as upset... I visited my horse on part livery this morning. I see her every day and feed her. The staff do not, and have never fed her and are aware to leave her bucket in her box where I take, clean and refill usually on an evening.

Today I found a strange bucket in her box. A big one! It's empty but has got a few traces of feed in it. 

I don't know why she has it or where it's come from. I'm now beside myself that she's had something random fed to her and it could have made her ill. 

I feel like this is straight to yard manager and a what the hell sort of meeting requirement at the moment. Would you feel the same?
		
Click to expand...

IME it is best when on livery to not overact about small things, as you then are less likely to be taken seriously about big things that matter.

Save your powder and influence for things that do matter, and dont dilute your authority. 
For example I saw groom at my livery yard put a plastic feed bucket with handle in with my stressy box walking horse. 
I asked for a bucket with no handle at all times. They understood my reasoning were happy to comply. 
Other things I let slide, as whilst not what I would do, there is no risk.

I would ask yard manger what happened, who the feed bucket was meant for, what it contained, and figure out why it was given to your horse.

My new yard has a feed board, maybe you need written on the feed list that YOU give feeds? So new groom would always know. 
It is possible your horse was upset when rest fed, and someone gave her some chaff to pacify her. 

Most normal horses are un-impacted by one bucket of atypical feed. Just check it didnt have supplements / medication in it.

If it was a big feed bucket / big feed it was probably some fibre based soaked feed which is pretty unlikely to do harm.


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 January 2017)

I'm going to take a guess and say that had OP received replies saying 'OMG YANBU, I'd be going wacko at the YO and all staff', that the horse wouldn't currently be down in the field. 

Now, I could be wrong and the horse may have been fed something poisonous in this one feed but...


----------



## Rowreach (26 January 2017)

Am I the only one who read "down in the field" as "out in the field" or "up in the field" - I mean, any horse who is lying down is likely to be "quiet".

I think this is a very strange thread.


----------



## Amye (26 January 2017)

Rowreach said:



			Am I the only one who read "down in the field" as "out in the field" or "up in the field" - I mean, any horse who is lying down is likely to be "quiet".

I think this is a very strange thread.
		
Click to expand...

That was my first thought when I read it - I read it as my friend is in the field with the horse and the horse is quiet.

I can see how it can be interpreted the other way.. that the horse IS down in the field...


----------



## Apercrumbie (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			I'm sorry it's upset everyone so much that I had to get something off my chest. My horse has colicked before so I actually cried finding this and am very worried.
		
Click to expand...

No one is "upset" - they just disagree with your reaction. 

I would not be going off on one at anyone until I had found out what actually happened. If something really has gone wrong, I would politely but firmly request for different actions to be taken in future. If, as we all suspect, your horse is absolutely fine, then you need to take a deep breath and question your response to minor issues. 

If something as trivial as getting a slightly different feed gives your horse severe colic, then there should be huge signs on your horse's door and in the feed room reminding people of her regime and the consequences of changing it.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 January 2017)

I think enough people have said YABU now for the OP to get the gist and it is unkind to keep going on about it.

People overreact when they are frightened or scared. I bet many people have got angry with their children for example when they they've got too near the cooker or something.


----------



## emmad96 (26 January 2017)

For a good few weeks in winter I had the neighbouring horse climbing under the tape between the two paddocks and eating my horses feed. My horse is a very dominant mare, but I've seen with my own two eyes her let him eat all her food with her standing right there. She's a poorer doer, he goes nuts on some of the stuff she gets. Did either myself or the other owner get upset? No. We laughed about it, and made alterations to prevent it from happening.  Would I be put out if someone fed my horse? Probably, but that's because she's a bit delicate and can react to a few things. Would it be worth this much drama? No. Bigger fish to fry. 

Calm the fricken farm dude. If your horse was gonna get sick it probably would have by now.


----------



## Equi (26 January 2017)

SaddleUpSin said:



			I asked a friend to look after my old horse once, she fed him unsoaked speedibeet  yup I panicked a little, but thankfully he was fine
		
Click to expand...

Same, a full scoop. Even though she feeds it herself and KNOWS it needs soaked (and I had it soaked in the bucket for her but she took a new bucket) 

Thankfully yard owner noticed and stopped her lol

I didn't mention it to her, what's the point. I just said thank you very much for feeding my horse for me and didn't ask her to again.


----------



## SaddleUpSin (26 January 2017)

equi said:



			Same, a full scoop. Even though she feeds it herself and KNOWS it needs soaked (and I had it soaked in the bucket for her but she took a new bucket) 

Thankfully yard owner noticed and stopped her lol

I didn't mention it to her, what's the point. I just said thank you very much for feeding my horse for me and didn't ask her to again.
		
Click to expand...

We went to equine college together! Did exams on feeding and nutrition etc.! I guess some people just get confused when its not their own routine


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 January 2017)

OP, you're getting a right hammering on this thread, but I would have been very unhappy too if it had happened to one of mine. 

Ho ho ho to all these who think it's no big deal, but I think giving a horse the wrong feed potentially IS a big deal. It all depends what was in the feed, and OP doesn't know yet.

However, after taking several deep breaths, the correct reaction is have a quiet word with the YM to find out what actually happened, and take it calmly from there.

Hope your ned is fine.


----------



## Damnation (26 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, you're getting a right hammering on this thread, but I would have been very unhappy too if it had happened to one of mine. 

Ho ho ho to all these who think it's no big deal, but I think giving a horse the wrong feed potentially IS a big deal. It all depends what was in the feed, and OP doesn't know yet.

However, after taking several deep breaths, the correct reaction is have a quiet word with the YM to find out what actually happened, and take it calmly from there.

Hope your ned is fine.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, whilst I do think OP is over reacting, I don't think she deserves the stick on here saying she should reconsider horse ownership.

There are worse things in life then having a conscientious owner..


----------



## Merlod (26 January 2017)

Damnation said:



			I agree, whilst I do think OP is over reacting, I don't think she deserves the stick on here saying she should reconsider horse ownership.

There are worse things in life then having a conscientious owner..
		
Click to expand...

Conscientious or neurotic though? Sounds like a YM's nightmare! I was expecting this thread to be about something shocking. Not a horse that *potentially* has been given a different feed also manufactured for horses.


----------



## miss_c (26 January 2017)

Q.  Am I overreacting?

A.  Yes you are.

Relax, horse will be fine unless there was something horrific in there.  Perhaps ask politely if there was a mix-up with feeds on this occasion but don't fly off the handle.


----------



## Red-1 (26 January 2017)

To be honest I would be annoyed. 

In a yard I was at I was training two cobs, and they were both good doers, eating a token handful of chaff so they had a feed when the others did.

Some of the other horses were on what I thought were ridiculously large feeds, not least ridiculous because they would often not finish them. I found that the grooms did not like to waste feed, so put the remnants in my cobs' stables for the excess to be hoovered up.

Yep, feed designed to fatten up skinny horses was being fed to fat cobs!

It was annoying! 

However, it did not cause tears, upset or whatever, I knew the grooms meant no harm. The feed was going spare, the cobs had mastered the begging face, and they just gave them the feed in the same way as a mother acquiesces to a greedy child.  

TBH I am not sure the habit stopped, even when I asked for it not to happen again, but that is one of the reasons I keep my horses at home, so I am the only one who deals with them! OP, i'm afraid that unless you keep them at home you have to communicate, compromise and sometimes bite your lip with other people near your horses.


----------



## ihatework (26 January 2017)

Whilst I would be mildly peeved, I would put a smile on face and have a very brief friendly chat with YO. 2 issues for me would be a) mine goes a bit bonkers on most commercial feed and b)if competing I wouldn't want any contamination risk.

But this is not a situation for neurosis, hysterics, tears or tantrums. It is probably just a genuine mistake/oversight.


----------



## TheOldTrout (26 January 2017)

OP, is everything else in your life all right? Your reaction strikes me as being that of a person who's very very stressed.


----------



## asterope (26 January 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			OP, is everything else in your life all right? Your reaction strikes me as being that of a person who's very very stressed.
		
Click to expand...

This was what I thought. If other things are making you overreact too, then a visit to the GP (and ideally CBT) might be in order.


----------



## scats (26 January 2017)

Good grief, this has all got a bit out of control.

While I agree that OP quite simply have gone to her YO or YM and simply asked what has happened/what horse has been fed, rather than coming on the forum straight away and talking about needing confrontational meetings, if you have a horse prone to Colic, it could be distressing to realise your horse has been fed something they shouldn't have.
I don't think it warrants an emotional breakdown, but we have no idea what else is going on in the OP life at the moment, so let's give her a bit of a break!

OP- please just speak to your YO or YM politely, it may have been a completely simple mistake and your horse may well have only been given a small handful of chaff that is unlikely to cause him/her any issues at all.  Don't go in all guns blazing.

I found some passers by (footpath through yard) had fed my horse with digestion issues and allergies, ham salad sandwiches and crisps -the remains all over the floor outside his stable.  I politely put a sign up saying that he had medical problems and could be made poorly.  Could you pop a sign up to just remind the yard staff and other liveries that he is following a special diet and should only be fed by you?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 January 2017)

asterope said:



			This was what I thought. If other things are making you overreact too, then a visit to the GP (and ideally CBT) might be in order.
		
Click to expand...

Or she might just be having a bad day or have PMT bit of a jump to recommending CBT! 

I guess no one here has ever over-reacted to anything in their life ever.....


----------



## asterope (26 January 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Or she might just be having a bad day or have PMT bit of a jump to recommending CBT! 

I guess no one here has ever over-reacted to anything in their life ever.....
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I think a lot of people would benefit from CBT - I've had it because I was experiencing anxiety and yes, overreacting to things like this and automatically assuming the worst. I wasn't saying "OP GO AND GET CBT RIGHT NOW", I was simply saying that if OP is similarly overreacting in other areas of their life then that might be something to consider.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 January 2017)

asterope said:



			To be honest, I think a lot of people would benefit from CBT - I've had it because I was experiencing anxiety and yes, overreacting to things like this and automatically assuming the worst. I wasn't saying "OP GO AND GET CBT RIGHT NOW", I was simply saying that if OP is similarly overreacting in other areas of their life then that might be something to consider.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I've been there myself personally so do understand what you mean nevertheless it's a bit of a jump. I found CBT unhelpful. Prescribed drugs and kittens worked much better. 

But I still "overreact" at any hint of colic as I've seen several horses die from it over the years so feel it's actually a valid fear.


----------



## horselady (26 January 2017)

I think that I would be a bit stressed as certain foods can make my horse go really hot headed, but TBH if nothing bad has happened by now, I think u r ok. Also maybe a "what the hell meeting" isn't called for. Just a quick word to find out what has gone on. I would probably be stressed by this at first as well though. Especially if horse has had colic before.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 January 2017)

Tbh, it's quite revealing how livery yard owners/managers/clients are so 'meh, so what' about a horse being fed something which is potentially completely unsuitable and which should not have been fed.

Yet another reminder for me to get out of horses completely rather than ever trust one of mine to a livery yard, if it ever came to that.


----------



## BentleyBelly (26 January 2017)

Is the horse ok OP?


----------



## rachk89 (26 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			OP, you're getting a right hammering on this thread, but I would have been very unhappy too if it had happened to one of mine. 

Ho ho ho to all these who think it's no big deal, but I think giving a horse the wrong feed potentially IS a big deal. It all depends what was in the feed, and OP doesn't know yet.

However, after taking several deep breaths, the correct reaction is have a quiet word with the YM to find out what actually happened, and take it calmly from there.

Hope your ned is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Same. If feeding a horse a bowl of strange feed is not a big deal, why do people say you must mix food before you switch to something new? Its the same thing. The new food could have had anything in it, maybe something the horse is allergic to. You introduce new food slowly for a reason, not just give them a bowl of new stuff randomly.

Given that the person isn't back, either they have had enough of peoples comments (which I find it a bit sad that I had to get to the 6th page before I found a nice comment) or maybe the horse is sick. Hopefully not, but they haven't returned.

Telling her she isn't suited to horse ownership? That's just wrong she is worried about her horse. How many times do we hear about owners not giving a damn about their horses and letting them starve? I would rather see someone worrying than someone who doesn't give a damn. She understandably got scared about a horse that has had colic before. Who wouldn't? 

The reactions from some are actually concerning to be honest. The lack of empathy or sympathy I see from some people makes me feel sad for them. God knows what has driven them to such a state where they cannot be kind.

OP, hope your horse is OK and that you have calmed down. Just talk to the YM about it, I am sure it was just a mistake and it won't happen again.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Tbh, it's quite revealing how livery yard owners/managers/clients are so 'meh, so what' about a horse being fed something which is potentially completely unsuitable and which should not have been fed.

Yet another reminder for me to get out of horses completely rather than ever trust one of mine to a livery yard, if it ever came to that.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Tp.
Whilst perhaps 'a hell of a meeting' isn't called for in the first instance, giving a horse the wrong feed *can* be a big deal. I have known several horses react badly to various 'ordinary horse foods'. We have 2 ATM who can't tolerate even a tiny amount of carrot. I used to have a TBx who went completely off the wall if she was given the smallest amount of cereal, she became dangerous to handle.
I hope that OP's horse is OK and that she has got to the bottom of what happened with an assurance that it won't happen again.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (26 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I agree with Tp.
Whilst perhaps 'a hell of a meeting' isn't called for in the first instance, giving a horse the wrong feed *can* be a big deal. I have known several horses react badly to various 'ordinary horse foods'. We have 2 ATM who can't tolerate even a tiny amount of carrot. I used to have a TBx who went completely off the wall if she was given the smallest amount of cereal, she became dangerous to handle.
I hope that OP's horse is OK and that she has got to the bottom of what happened with an assurance that it won't happen again.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Alfalfa, soya, and barley here.


----------



## Rowreach (26 January 2017)

Oh dear, I was going to walk away from this but ....

... we don't actually know that the OP's horse was given anything, just that a strange bucket was found in the stable.  Which is probably why so many people suggested she speak (politely) to her YO to find out, before going off on one.


----------



## Lyle (26 January 2017)

It's a difficult situation, whilst it's never pleasant to discover that your horse has received the wrong feed, it's not right (especially first time round) to kick up a fuss. At a yard I was at, we had a new feed up girl who we knew had fed the horses the incorrect feeds. I was super nice, explained the reasons why it was important for them to get the correct one (she was newish to horses), drew a map and labelled it with horse names, and reiterated all the buckets were named too. She'd been shown a number of times, but I understand new routines can be difficult. After about the fourth or fifth time however, we weren't so nice.... 

Op, I hope your horse is ok, but having had colic once before doesn't necessarily mean they will colic again after one feed. Yes, keep an eye on her, but try not to sweat the small stuff in the meantime.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (26 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Tbh, it's quite revealing how livery yard owners/managers/clients are so 'meh, so what' about a horse being fed something which is potentially completely unsuitable and which should not have been fed.

Yet another reminder for me to get out of horses completely rather than ever trust one of mine to a livery yard, if it ever came to that.
		
Click to expand...

For me, as an owner, if my horse was on a livery yard and there was a feedstuff that it absolutely could not have I would make sure there are signs all over the door, and do everything in my power to make sure it doesn't get fed something it can't. If that means leaving it's feed outside for the morning rather than a communal feed throwing session that some yards do then so be it, even if its literally a handful of something it could eat.


----------



## nikkimariet (26 January 2017)

Mine has a very specific diet due to intolerances and acidosis. Alfa and peas utterly change his temperament and make him unrideable, not to mention making him uncomfortable. He also suffered badly with colic on and off last year, we still don't know why. On top of everything, contamination of germs and medication etc... It's really not a great situation? I certainly wouldn't be best pleased.

But, I would not be looking to shout everyone down... I would be having a quiet word with the owner or manager of the yard and if required, asking them to have a quite word with the other liveries.


----------



## Shadowdancing (26 January 2017)

Well. I'm genuinely shocked at just how nasty people on this forum can be but lesson learmed i guess. I wont be rushing here for advice anytime soon! I don't even know why I bothered stopping in here tbh but I thought some people may be worried. Obviously not all of you .. a good portion might as well stop reading this now... 

For those who were kind enough to ask yes thank God she's OK. Staff have pled ignorance; no one seems to know what happened. This is worrying. Co-owners quizzed (so lovely and helpful) and best possible conclusion is: She had a huge feed that should have been given to her neighbour: a very old TB that is a very poor doer and has huge teas with loads of random supplements. My horse barely gets a handful of feed daily. I've been with her most of the day and can only think she was just stupefied with the amount of food she had. All vitals normal was cheerfully passing dung from early stage but never normally lies down in field so we were a bit worried. She was definitely quiet but nothing really speific. Vet is a friend been on standby on phone and supported us. Just dozy..! At least she seems normal tonight. I've had the worst day- so stressful. But she seems OK. I think I have a few more grey hairs myself tho. And of couse work don't treat pets as an emergency so I owe hours... great (call centre for you). But I can't complain. She's alright that's all that matters. Still no straight answer on why or how this happened but I'm chasing it.


----------



## horselady (26 January 2017)

Really glad she is ok


----------



## Mongoose11 (26 January 2017)

I would presume that it happened because the bowl was accidentally put in to the wrong stable?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 January 2017)

The fact that no-one knows how the bucket got into the wrong stable is the moist worrying part of this, IMO. How will they ensure that it doesn't happen again?

Great news,that she appears unharmed,OP


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 January 2017)

Thanks for the update, glad she's ok.


----------



## Shadowdancing (26 January 2017)

Thanks all. Yes her neighbour is very dark bay. She's black and mainly Spanish so fine. The two seem to have been confused. I'm still not sure why or how. As you say that's the worrying bit really... I've put a note on her door saying DO NOT FEED ME... better than nothing right?!


----------



## JJS (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Well. I'm genuinely shocked at just how nasty people on this forum can be but lesson learmed i guess. I wont be rushing here for advice anytime soon! I don't even know why I bothered stopping in here tbh but I thought some people may be worried. Obviously not all of you .. a good portion might as well stop reading this now... 

For those who were kind enough to ask yes thank God she's OK. Staff have pled ignorance; no one seems to know what happened. This is worrying. Co-owners quizzed (so lovely and helpful) and best possible conclusion is: She had a huge feed that should have been given to her neighbour: a very old TB that is a very poor doer and has huge teas with loads of random supplements. My horse barely gets a handful of feed daily. I've been with her most of the day and can only think she was just stupefied with the amount of food she had. All vitals normal was cheerfully passing dung from early stage but never normally lies down in field so we were a bit worried. She was definitely quiet but nothing really speific. Vet is a friend been on standby on phone and supported us. Just dozy..! At least she seems normal tonight. I've had the worst day- so stressful. But she seems OK. I think I have a few more grey hairs myself tho. And of couse work don't treat pets as an emergency so I owe hours... great (call centre for you). But I can't complain. She's alright that's all that matters. Still no straight answer on why or how this happened but I'm chasing it.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect the most likely explanation is that someone's put the bowl in for her to lick around the dregs, and once they've realised this is not okay with you they've decided to deny all knowledge. 

My little pony used to get three or four bowls put into his stable to finish off - by my old yard owner! He doesn't have any intolerances, but he is a cushings pony who's had laminitis in the past, so the extra calories weren't especially appreciated. It did him no real harm though so I was content to grin and bear it. 

Glad to hear that no harm was done


----------



## emmad96 (26 January 2017)

Personally, I'd be more annoyed if I were the opener of the other horse.  Your horse is probably a bit dopey because there might have been some sort of calmer in the other horses feed. Don't freak, like others have said, if you're freaking about this then how will you handle a real emergency


----------



## KittenInTheTree (26 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Thanks all. Yes her neighbour is very dark bay. She's black and mainly Spanish so fine. The two seem to have been confused. I'm still not sure why or how. As you say that's the worrying bit really... I've put a note on her door saying DO NOT FEED ME... better than nothing right?!
		
Click to expand...

A nameplate or else a number for each stable, with a corresponding chart for staff to refer to when feeding/doing other care, ought to resolve any future confusion. Glad to hear she's okay.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 January 2017)

JJS said:



			I suspect the most likely explanation is that someone's put the bowl in for her to lick around the dregs, and once they've realised this is not okay with you they've decided to deny all knowledge. 

My little pony used to get three or four bowls put into his stable to finish off - by my old yard owner! He doesn't have any intolerances, but he is a cushings pony who's had laminitis in the past, so the extra calories weren't especially appreciated. It did him no real harm though so I was content to grin and bear it. 

Glad to hear that no harm was done 

Click to expand...

Why would anyone think that it was acceptable to give a horse another horse's bucket to lick the dregs out of? Whatever happened to hygiene/biosecurity?. I wouldn't want to keep my horse on a yard with such a cavalier attitude. And if I were the owner of the other horse I wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## Boulty (27 January 2017)

How much of an over-reaction depends on the horse and what was in the feed (for example I would swing for anyone who took it upon themselves to feed my laminitis prone cushings horse anything with a high sugar / starch content)... I'd say yes you need to speak to whoever sorts the morning feeding re what was in the bucket and why it ended up in your stable.  If you want to be sure if doesn't happen in future then I'd say you need a note on the door saying not to feeding your horse anything other than their own bucket.


----------



## JJS (27 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Why would anyone think that it was acceptable to give a horse another horse's bucket to lick the dregs out of? Whatever happened to hygiene/biosecurity?. I wouldn't want to keep my horse on a yard with such a cavalier attitude. And if I were the owner of the other horse I wouldn't be happy either.
		
Click to expand...

It was her own horses whose buckets were popped over the door, but the irony was YM was far from cavalier: if anybody else had behaved in that manner, it would have been an absolute hanging offence and she would most definitely have pointed out the above. Thankfully, we were already planning on moving when she started doing it, so it only went on for a few weeks prior to us leaving. I should also point out that we were DIY, so she didn't have any cause to even put their feeds in on our behalf - her meddling was largely why we left.


----------



## Achinghips (27 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Well. I'm genuinely shocked at just how nasty people on this forum can be but lesson learmed i guess. I wont be rushing here for advice anytime soon! I don't even know why I bothered stopping in here tbh but I thought some people may be worried. Obviously not all of you .. a good portion might as well stop reading this now... 

For those who were kind enough to ask yes thank God she's OK.
		
Click to expand...

You are right there are some nasty responses here, typical of the behaviour usually seen from the same sanctimonious, unsupportive know it alls, on their usual quest for drama. To me, you sound like a very careful and responsible owner, aware of your horses needs and frustrated with interference. There is nothing wrong with that. Glad your horse is good and you have made YO aware. If any of my liveries fed other liveries horses without an owners permission, I would intervene and I would also thankyou for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## horselady (27 January 2017)

I think you did the right thing by putting up a sign. Maybe more people should put up do not feed signs as mine is in a field and people feed the horses in fields without owners permission sometimes. Not horse food, stuff like oat cakes. If mine has oats, it makes her very excitable


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 January 2017)

Glad she is ok OP and this is why despite being on here many years have rarely actually started a thread. Even the most seemingly innocent questions can end up with a pack of baying hounds.


----------



## throughtheforest (27 January 2017)

Newsflash. Giving a horse one strange feed can be a big deal. I'd have been very upset too OP- my horse has serious issues with any feed as he has EMS. However asking opinions on whether you're overreacting from often thick skinned and at times, horsey people that are too direct. I'm not surprised there are some harsh answers. 
Hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 January 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Glad she is ok OP and this is why despite being on here many years have rarely actually started a thread. Even the most seemingly innocent questions can end up with a pack of baying hounds.
		
Click to expand...

It's a forum. If you ask people "am I over reacting" they are going to give their opinion. Just because most people agree doesn't mean it's a "pack of baying hounds". The op was, in the opinion of most people, over reacting. It wouldn't be a forum if only one reply was allowed per topic


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 January 2017)

No you are right but some people seem to enjoy having a go. But I think it's is for discussion not for getting kicks out of "telling people how it is" which it fairly frequently develops into. What's the point of saying exactly the same thing as the 30 people in front of you have said? Especially when it's quite personal about someone's behaviour and none of us know what that persons circumstances are really like.  If you've got a different view or a new point to add then that at least leads to a discussion.


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2017)

Which is fine, except that the forum is financed either by click through on ads or by ad sales based on forum activity volume. We need every post we can get at the moment, it's fading by the day.


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2017)

And of couse work don't treat pets as an emergency so I owe hours... great (call centre for you).
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to your employers, I don't think there are many employers who would class sitting in a field with a slightly dozy horse to be any sort of emergency that justifies paid time off work.

I'm glad your horse is OK.


----------



## ycbm (27 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			You are right there are some nasty responses here, typical of the behaviour usually seen from the same sanctimonious, unsupportive know it alls, on their usual quest for drama.
		
Click to expand...

Funniest post I've read in days . I trust you see the irony in what you wrote?


----------



## Amye (27 January 2017)

I apologise if you took my response as nasty OP - it wasn't meant that way, just in a 'matter of fact' way. I wouldn't panic if I found a strange food bowl and wouldn't want to call a 'hell of a meeting'. I would want to know what happened but if no harm has been done then I find panicking and stressing will get you nowhere, whereas asking calmly and nicely normally gets a more truthful answer.

I'm glad your horse is OK and I hope you get to the bottom of it. Hopefully if this is a one off and it's never happened before it won't happen again.


ETA: I think a sign is sensible. Will make people think twice about putting food in the stable so they may double-check


----------



## stencilface (27 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			To be fair to your employers, I don't think there are many employers who would class sitting in a field with a slightly dozy horse to be any sort of emergency that justifies paid time off work.

I'm glad your horse is OK.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad your horse is OK too, but also agree with the above. 



FfionWinnie said:



			It's a forum. If you ask people "am I over reacting" they are going to give their opinion. Just because most people agree doesn't mean it's a "pack of baying hounds". The op was, in the opinion of most people, over reacting. It wouldn't be a forum if only one reply was allowed per topic 

Click to expand...

Precisely.


----------



## Indy (27 January 2017)

At least your horse is ok SD.  I hope, if it was a mix up of feeds the old boy next door got his bowl of snap.  If I were his owner I'd be narked.


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Glad she is ok OP and this is why despite being on here many years have rarely actually started a thread. Even the most seemingly innocent questions can end up with a pack of baying hounds.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt an innocent question though was it! The OP was all up for jumping on people which was a total over reaction. They asked the question got answers they didnt like cue further over reaction. Sorry its a forum DQ or what!

I would like to think most sensible people would spend their time trying to contact those that know what happened and could make a difference rather than having to ask the question of a load of strangers who dont know the story then act all upset when people tell them some home truths.


----------



## Dubsie (27 January 2017)

When on a previous yard first in fed, the buckets were outside the stable, to shut up the overweight on a diet so no breakfast in a bowl one (he kicked the door a LOT) I often put one of my buckets in with a handful of hay in it just so I had something to put over his door at the same time as everyone else's horses! It certainly stopped the door kicking. Don't panic!


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			You are right there are some nasty responses here, typical of the behaviour usually seen from the same sanctimonious, unsupportive know it alls, on their usual quest for drama. To me, you sound like a very careful and responsible owner, aware of your horses needs and frustrated with interference. There is nothing wrong with that. Glad your horse is good and you have made YO aware. If any of my liveries fed other liveries horses without an owners permission, I would intervene and I would also thankyou for bringing it to my attention.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps not if the first interaction about the problem was 'what the hell is going on'
This approach may feel good to owner but the thing with it is it rarely works .
The staff clam up protecting their owner and the YOer if she's ok thinks ok we screwed up but what a madam if she a bit hot to trot herself it can end heavens knows were.
Having a horse on livery and getting the best care for it is achieved by being watchful and reasonable and nice and kind ( even if your only appearing the last two )starting the first interaction about a minor problem in the 'what the hells going on ' setting simply does not work .
And the sign is a good idea OP .


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Funniest post I've read in days . I trust you see the irony in what you wrote?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it ! 

I do find it amusing when those so high principled only come out with this sort of message to back up somebody else rather than showing off their conviction by being the first. 

Anyhow you are correct there used to be many knowledgeable horse people on here who now dont bother because of the 'we dont like what your saying drama squad' even though its a public open forum!  It is indeed dying a death  the CR forum used to be the busiest when I first came on here now its like mums net.


----------



## ester (27 January 2017)

Meh frank ended up with his poor doer neighbours breakfast a few times as corner box and hung outside doors, people make mistakes, and it usually doesn't help to go ape at them about it.


----------



## Arzada (27 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			To be fair to your employers, I don't think there are many employers who would class sitting in a field with a slightly dozy horse to be any sort of emergency that justifies paid time off work.

I'm glad your horse is OK.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't expect my employers to pay me for the morning while I looked after the collection of my horse who died suddenly. They were compassionate and understanding and although not horsey they did have experience of death and bereavement. Perhaps you could use a day of your annual leave.


----------



## Damnation (27 January 2017)

OP - I am glad your horse is ok.

Tbh, I would be more annoyed as the owner of the poor doer elderly TB who has probably spent a fortune on feed/suppliments to keep him healthy in his twilight years and it was given to the horse next door!

Also, as others have said, on a livery yard you need to play the game. If you go around kicking off over a feed bucket in your stable, the staff go straight onto the defensive and close ranks. You need to appear calm and approachable so that the staff want to help you and feel comfortable admitting to an honest mistake. Otherwise you may find that in your time of need they will be less than willing to help you.

I am with you in that it does need to be discussed, but you get nowhere in life by asking "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON", try this approach instead - "Hi X, just noticed this bucket in my horse's stable and I am a bit worried as she is colic prone. Do you know what was in it?". Diplomacy never goes amiss and you don't need to assign blame. It is done now, all you can do is deal with the situation you have infront of you.

If you have a horse with very specific dietary requirements, in my eyes it is up to you as the owner to put up a sign on the door stating this especially on a big yard. I personally don't, and wouldn't feed other peoples horses without their permission but other people will so you need to ensure every avenue is covered.


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			I doubt it ! 

I do find it amusing when those so high principled only come out with this sort of message to back up somebody else rather than showing off their conviction by being the first. 

Anyhow you are correct there used to be many knowledgeable horse people on here who now dont bother because of the 'we dont like what your saying drama squad' even though its a public open forum!  It is indeed dying a death  the CR forum used to be the busiest when I first came on here now its like mums net.
		
Click to expand...

Having become a recent lurker on MN, I can assure you that this forum is nothing like it. OP would have been torn to shreds with a lot of swearing thrown in! 

Do give MN a go, it's hilarious and fast moving. I loved it here but it's so slow nowadays. 

This kind of reaction always happens when an OP can't find enough sympathisers. Rather than reflecting and thinking 'I got it wrong', it always becomes 'you're all a bunch of unsympathetic, cruel, harsh knobbers'.

Oh and we can't all be the first to comment on a thread. This place would be finished if once one person had said something close to what you were thinking there were no more replies allowed. Are you confused as to how a forum works?


----------



## AandK (27 January 2017)

Damnation said:



			OP - I am glad your horse is ok.

Tbh, I would be more annoyed as the owner of the poor doer elderly TB who has probably spent a fortune on feed/suppliments to keep him healthy in his twilight years and it was given to the horse next door!

Also, as others have said, on a livery yard you need to play the game. If you go around kicking off over a feed bucket in your stable, the staff go straight onto the defensive and close ranks. You need to appear calm and approachable so that the staff want to help you and feel comfortable admitting to an honest mistake. Otherwise you may find that in your time of need they will be less than willing to help you.

I am with you in that it does need to be discussed, but you get nowhere in life by asking "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON", try this approach instead - "Hi X, just noticed this bucket in my horse's stable and I am a bit worried as she is colic prone. Do you know what was in it?". Diplomacy never goes amiss and you don't need to assign blame. It is done now, all you can do is deal with the situation you have infront of you.

If you have a horse with very specific dietary requirements, in my eyes it is up to you as the owner to put up a sign on the door stating this especially on a big yard. I personally don't, and wouldn't feed other peoples horses without their permission but other people will so you need to ensure every avenue is covered.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.   I would also put some additional wording on the sign to explain why your horse cannot be fed. e.g. "Please do not feed <horses name> as he/she is prone to colic and therefore on a strict diet".


----------



## Achinghips (27 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Perhaps not if the first interaction about the problem was 'what the hell is going on'
This approach may feel good to owner but the thing with it is it rarely works .
The staff clam up protecting their owner and the YOer if she's ok thinks ok we screwed up but what a madam if she a bit hot to trot herself it can end heavens knows were.
Having a horse on livery and getting the best care for it is achieved by being watchful and reasonable and nice and kind ( even if your only appearing the last two )starting the first interaction about a minor problem in the 'what the hells going on ' setting simply does not work .
And the sign is a good idea OP .
		
Click to expand...

You have been the worst of them.  The OP is panicking and worried and is seeking reassurance her horse will be fine, in the form of a question about overreacting. Some of your comments are not kind or supportive. Reread what you have written. It costs very little to be kind to another person.


----------



## Achinghips (27 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Funniest post I've read in days . I trust you see the irony in what you wrote?
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			You have been the worst of them.  The OP is panicking and worried and is seeking reassurance, in the form of a question about overreacting. Some of your comments are not kind or supportive.
		
Click to expand...

I have said what I think .
I have zero interest in joining in with passive aggressive politically correct nonsense that this forum is in danger of disending into .
And there was no way I was going to be cuddly with some one who thinks going on to a yard and take the what the hell is going on approach over a feed bowl were low paid people are doing what can be a thankless job so often marred by people with no self control and manners . 
There you go that's what I think .


----------



## Casey76 (27 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			You have been the worst of them.  The OP is panicking and worried and is seeking reassurance her horse will be fine, in the form of a question about overreacting. Some of your comments are not kind or supportive. Reread what you have written. It costs very little to be kind to another person.
		
Click to expand...

OP wants validation that her completely over the top reaction was warranted. You're never going to win friends and influence people be demanding a "what the hell meeting" for a misplaced feed bowl.

To some horses (cereal intolerant/cushings/laminitis etc) an extra feed/inappropriate feed may indeed be dangerous; however the OP horse has colicked - in the past - cause not stated. There isn't enough evidence presented here for the whole forum to go "ooooooh, yeah, I'd be mad too."  

If OP had posted "my horse is severely intolerant of x which could cause y if he has access to it, and I've found an empty bucket in his stable, and now I'm really worried that z could happen... wwyd" she would have got completely different answers.


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Ditto
		
Click to expand...

Thats pathetic!! your not exactly occupying the moral highground now !


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 January 2017)

Casey76 said:



			OP wants validation that her completely over the top reaction was warranted. 

If OP had posted "my horse is severely intolerant of x which could cause y if he has access to it, and I've found an empty bucket in his stable, and now I'm really worried that z could happen... wwyd" she would have got completely different answers.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the first time that she would find out that her horse was indeed severely intolerant of x y z, is when a feed containing x y z is mistakenly fed to her horse. Or maybe the feed contained inappropriate medication, what if the elderly horse whose feed she seems to have inadvertently got was on multiple prascend tablets per day?

Noone has agreed that the OPs initial thought of going in all  guns blazing was going to be the best course of action. An initial quiet word is better. However, if it had happened to one of mine, I too would have subsquently had the horse under close observation for several hours at least, even if that meant taking a day off work.


----------



## Achinghips (27 January 2017)

neither are you, popsdosh


----------



## Achinghips (27 January 2017)

I have reported you popsdosh for inappropriate behaviour. Have a good day.


----------



## SaddleUpSin (27 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Maybe the first time that she would find out that her horse was indeed severely intolerant of x y z, is when a feed containing x y z is mistakenly fed to her horse. Or maybe the feed contained inappropriate medication, what if the elderly horse whose feed she seems to have inadvertently got was on multiple prascend tablets per day?

Noone has agreed that the OPs initial thought of going in all  guns blazing was going to be the best course of action. An initial quiet word is better. However, if it had happened to one of mine, I too would have subsquently had the horse under close observation for several hours at least, even if that meant taking a day off work.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh but the OP didn't ask, oh what symptoms should I look out for if she's ingested medicine or how to prevent others feeding her horse. And she could discover an allergy changing the feed herself, who would the blame fall on then? She asked if she's overreacting by intending to blow up at staff members and yard owner alike, totally "beside herself" and "can't believe this is happening". To which the answer is yes. These are not rational reactions, and likely sour someones opinion of her and stress out her horse by being all anxious simultaneously. I think the comments regarding her not suiting horse ownership/seeking therapy are a wee bit strong and uncalled for, nobody's perfect and everyone has their moments, just thinking worst case scenario will lead you to panic further rather than rationalise the situation and be calm.


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			I have reported you popsdosh for inappropriate behaviour. Have a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Damnation (27 January 2017)

Wow. This has gotten out of control.

:|


----------



## SaddleUpSin (27 January 2017)

Damnation said:



			Wow. This has gotten out of control.

:|
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I feel like the personal digs should be left out.


----------



## Achinghips (27 January 2017)

To expose your behaviour, of course. And ensure posters understand your methods of communication.for the record, I did not ask for the post to be removed.


----------



## ester (27 January 2017)

I'm lost
OP asked if she was over reacting but wanting 'a hell of a meeting'
Many people think yes this is an over reaction
A few people think not
I don't think people should be berated for answering the question that is the very title of this thread based on the information given? I don't see her seeking reassurance I see the blatant and obvious question and a long rant which is of course permitted.


----------



## Damnation (27 January 2017)

The pair of you just quit it and move on with your lives.


----------



## Damnation (27 January 2017)

ester said:



			I'm lost
OP asked if she was over reacting but wanting 'a hell of a meeting'
Many people think yes this is an over reaction
A few people think not
I don't think people should be berated for answering the question that is the very title of this thread based on the information given?
		
Click to expand...

I think people think that yes the bucket needs to be discussed, but no not in the way the OP was going to.

Achinghips and Popsdosh then descended into some form of namecalling at some point? That bit has confused me!


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2017)

Damnation said:



			I think people think that yes the bucket needs to be discussed, but no not in the way the OP was going to.

Achinghips and Popsdosh then descended into some form of namecalling at some point? That bit has confused me!
		
Click to expand...

Confused me too! as I had not actually made any comments that could be construed as being off the mark. I think if you read back you can all work out who started making the personal comments .I started by defending others under personal attack obviously its ok for people to do that and not be pulled down for it. I will leave it now as cant do playground politics.

Just for the record there are many ways that bucket could have ended up there IMO for example could one horse have just hung it outside in their mouth and the other one grabbed it ,it happens if their close enough to do that or maybe the one next door chucked it over the partition . We obviously dont know as we dont know the lay out . A simple question to the YO may have answered it .


----------



## Damnation (27 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Confused me too! as I had not actually made any comments that could be construed as being off the mark. I think if you read back you can all work out who started making the personal comments .I started by defending others under personal attack obviously its ok for people to do that and not be pulled down for it. I will leave it now as cant do playground politics.
		
Click to expand...

We can be confused together!!


----------



## SaddleUpSin (27 January 2017)

Yup, I'm out.

Glad horse is okay OP, hope all was/is to be calmly resolved.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2017)

So why report it and then repeat it ?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (27 January 2017)

FWIW and getting back to the original issue, I used to have a horse who delighted in chucking his empty feed bowl around.  One day we found it 3 stables down - to this day I'm not sure how he got it there but as he had previous, we could only assume that he had hurled it in the perfect arc so it sailed merrily over his neighbours' heads


----------



## claireandnadia (27 January 2017)

My old YM didn't close my old mares stable properly so overnight she got out and ate everyones breakfast which would have been sugar beet, competition mix and god knows what but around 10 horses feed. I only had her on a basic feed so she was very quiet the whole of next day but in the end was fine. I know what a worry it is but just keep an eye on her and I'm sure she'll be ok. Good luck.


----------



## TheOldTrout (27 January 2017)

Glad the horse is OK. Agree the notice is a good idea. Also, if anything else like this happens, remember you'll get a better result from asking calmly rather than going in all guns blazing!


----------



## Ellietotz (27 January 2017)

*Grabs popcorn*


----------



## stencilface (27 January 2017)

Now if we're competing about bad stuff horses have eaten.  Years ago our old horse used to break into our feed room. Once he ate quite a lot of unsoaked beet, another time we are pretty sure he shoved his nose into a sack of concrete thinking it was food. Never a sick day that horse


----------



## EllenJay (27 January 2017)

Ellietotz said:



			*Grabs popcorn*
		
Click to expand...

Don't accidently feed it to your neighbor.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2017)

My Shetland got out of his mini paddock and went walk about in the village he did this a fair bit .
He made his way to a friends house to hang out with her pony who was stabled while he was there he got peckish and ate a whole bag of pony cubes he was only ten hands he was fine how I don't know .


----------



## blitznbobs (27 January 2017)

EllenJay said:



			Don't accidently feed it to your neighbor. 

Click to expand...


Now that actually made me giggle *bad blitz*


----------



## D66 (27 January 2017)

One of our horses climbed over a 5 bar gate, opened a feed bin and ate almost a whole 20kg sack of mixed corn - we had fed the geese one days worth - nothing left.  Didn't even burp.


----------



## SaddleUpSin (27 January 2017)

The views on this thread, wow!


----------



## LCH611 (27 January 2017)

two of my ponies broke into my feed room and ate two whole sacks of top spec balancer........ vet warned me not to give them any more for a while because of the selenium levels and I tartly replied that as they had eaten about a year's worth in one go they definitely wouldn't be getting any more for a while! One of the culprits had a bit of previous on scoffing an entire sack of competition mix that he somehow managed to reach when he was turned out in a remote paddock so a feed bin was placed by the gate to save bringing him in to be fed. It should have been well out of reach, but evidently wasn't! Neither episode gave him any trouble and he was still hunting at 31....


----------



## SpringArising (27 January 2017)

SaddleUpSin said:



			The views on this thread, wow!
		
Click to expand...

Are you trying to fuel the fire? There's been nothing but neutral posts since your last post where you said you were "out". I don't get why you're suddenly posting that now?


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2017)

Op out of all seriousness if it happens again get one of those cheap autonomous surveillance cameras and put it in the box . Im guessing there is a plausible explanation but at least you will know.


----------



## SaddleUpSin (27 January 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Are you trying to fuel the fire? There's been nothing but neutral posts since your last post where you said you were "out". I don't get why you're suddenly posting that now?
		
Click to expand...

This was a neutral comment xD chill, I meant the AMOUNT of views on this thread, i.e 16k+ on the count


----------



## Pedantic (27 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			The fact that no-one knows how the bucket got into the wrong stable is the moist worrying part of this, IMO. How will they ensure that it doesn't happen again?

Great news,that she appears unharmed,OP
		
Click to expand...


Looking at some of the postings, it would appear a few are getting moist whilst hammering away on their keyboards LOL


----------



## Auslander (27 January 2017)

Pedantic said:



			Looking at some of the postings, it would appear a few are getting moist whilst hammering away on their keyboards LOL 

Click to expand...

Err - you do know that children use this forum?


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2017)

Pedantic said:



			Looking at some of the postings, it would appear a few are getting moist whilst hammering away on their keyboards LOL 

Click to expand...

That's a bit close to the edge .


----------



## Clodagh (27 January 2017)

Shadowdancing said:



			Well. I'm genuinely shocked at just how nasty people on this forum can be but lesson learmed i guess. I wont be rushing here for advice anytime soon! I don't even know why I bothered stopping in here tbh but I thought some people may be worried. Obviously not all of you .. a good portion might as well stop reading this now... 

For those who were kind enough to ask yes thank God she's OK. Staff have pled ignorance; no one seems to know what happened. This is worrying. Co-owners quizzed (so lovely and helpful) and best possible conclusion is: She had a huge feed that should have been given to her neighbour: a very old TB that is a very poor doer and has huge teas with loads of random supplements. My horse barely gets a handful of feed daily. I've been with her most of the day and can only think she was just stupefied with the amount of food she had. All vitals normal was cheerfully passing dung from early stage but never normally lies down in field so we were a bit worried. She was definitely quiet but nothing really speific. Vet is a friend been on standby on phone and supported us. Just dozy..! At least she seems normal tonight. I've had the worst day- so stressful. But she seems OK. I think I have a few more grey hairs myself tho. And of couse work don't treat pets as an emergency so I owe hours... great (call centre for you). But I can't complain. She's alright that's all that matters. Still no straight answer on why or how this happened but I'm chasing it.
		
Click to expand...

I am so glad she is OK. I haven't read any further, but tbh I would have gone mental and I think people have been very nasty to you on here, sometimes one person says something a bit sharp and lots of others follow on. I hope there are no unpleasant developments in the next however many pages.


----------



## Sparemare (27 January 2017)

Sounds like all's well that ends well OP.  Good news.


----------



## MagicMelon (27 January 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I am so glad she is OK. I haven't read any further, but tbh I would have gone mental and I think people have been very nasty to you on here, sometimes one person says something a bit sharp and lots of others follow on. I hope there are no unpleasant developments in the next however many pages.
		
Click to expand...

I think people are pretty shocked by how horrified OP was about this and most of us feel she's been very melodromatic. She said its been "the worst day - so stressful" when all that happened was she found an empty bucket in her horses stable. I dont get why all the drama, sorry.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 January 2017)

Different point of view from me.  Firstly to the OP, I am relieved your horse remains healthy.

I assume, always dangerous I know, that the yard the OP keeps her horse on is run by amateurs and occupied by pleasure riders, because if it isn't and there are horses there competing under FEI rules, that sloppy mistake could have ended a competition horse's career for a long time.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Different point of view from me.  Firstly to the OP, I am relieved your horse remains healthy.

I assume, always dangerous I know, that the yard the OP keeps her horse on is run by amateurs and occupied by pleasure riders, because if it isn't and there are horses there competing under FEI rules, that sloppy mistake could have ended a competition horse's career for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

I had a colour system here to control that .
Yellow buckets normal 
Red buckets drugged food 
Gold bucket competition horse, feed first never use a spoon that's been in a different bucket ,wash bucket first never use water that's been in a different bucket to rinse a gold bucket .


----------



## EventingMum (27 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I had a colour system here to control that .
Yellow buckets normal 
Red buckets drugged food 
Gold bucket competition horse, feed first never use a spoon that's been in a different bucket ,wash bucket first never use water that's been in a different bucket to rinse a gold bucket .
		
Click to expand...

That's a good system. When we had a horse competing under FEI rules I was incredibly careful. Even under national rules it pays to be vigilant. We have a bright pink mixing spatula for use only with feeds with drugs in them and bright red bucket for competition horse's feed. 

OP I'm glad your horse is ok. I think it's always sensible to approach any queries into an unknown situation calmly until you have heard any explanations offered. For example in my stables the dividing walls don't go up to the roof and we have had one or two horses who like to fling their buckets around when they've finished eating and inevitably there have been times when buckets have ended up in the neighbours stable.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 January 2017)

It's pretty shocking going back to earlier posts where several folk were busy ridiculing the OP for being concerned about her horse being uncharacteristically quiet, and for lying down in the field when she wouldn't do so normally. Both are major markers for possible imminent colic or illness, as any competent horse person should be well aware of.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 January 2017)

i have just read this thread and am shocked at the attitude of some people on here....if a horse has been stabled overnight and was laying down in the field in the winter i would also be very concerned...,   horses will snooze in the field at the drop of a hat in summer  but winter is very different if stabled overnight.....i would be concerned especially as a feed bucket was found in her stable but would ask first before thinking the feed was unsuitable.  OP i am very pleased to hear that your horse seems ok and commend you for your vigilance as this could have been the start of colic....we all need to check up if anything out of the ordinary is shown by our horses so your actions were right but maybe you  could be calmer....


----------



## Marydoll (27 January 2017)

Not been on here in a long time and see its just the same, someone obviously upset and  just needing a bit of reassurance and advice on approaching ym, easiest thing to say try not to worry, keep an eye out as youve done and talk to the manager about your worries about what happened when calmer, but it turned in to the usual bunfest telling them they they shouldnt own a horse and need thrown off the yard, i remember when this was a supportive forum, time to get back to that sort of forum guys


----------



## Fidgety (28 January 2017)

Marydoll said:



			Not been on here in a long time and see its just the same <snip> i remember when this was a supportive forum, time to get back to that sort of forum guys
		
Click to expand...

As (in number of forum posts) a relative newbie here, I have to say I do get rather tired of this whinge.  A forum is the sum of the whole and what all the members make it.  Instead of whining to those who _do_ contribute that the forum isn't what _you _want it to be now you're not longer a regular contributor, why not instigate the change you want to see?


----------



## stencilface (28 January 2017)

Fidgety said:



			As (in number of forum posts) a relative newbie here, I have to say I do get rather tired of this whinge.  A forum is the sum of the whole and what all the members make it.  Instead of whining to those who _do_ contribute that the forum isn't what _you _want it to be now you're not longer a regular contributor, why not instigate the change you want to see?
		
Click to expand...

Ha yes exactly.  And for all the posters posting ages after the op, the first posts telling the op that she was overreacting were clearly reactionary and timely, unlike later posts where it's all too easy to write a considered post agreeing with others that have already posted.

And yes, we may have been harsh, but the horse was fine wasn't it? No need to start going nuts with someone when your horse has had no ill effects. Have a word yes, going crazy, not so much.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2017)

Fidgety said:



			As (in number of forum posts) a relative newbie here, I have to say I do get rather tired of this whinge.  A forum is the sum of the whole and what all the members make it.  Instead of whining to those who _do_ contribute that the forum isn't what _you _want it to be now you're not longer a regular contributor, why not instigate the change you want to see?
		
Click to expand...

No one makes you post on here it's a choice.
Personally I think it's considerably tamer than it was when I first joined .


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2017)

I'm afraid I would have been doing a disservice to the op if I had said OMG your horse is probably going to die go and have a what the hell meeting immediately and get everyone on the yard as wound up as you are. 

Last week my Dad by accident allowed a gate to swing and hit my horse hard who was minding his own business eating his tea and also tied up at the time. Of course I wanted to say WHAT THE HELL  to him. I was really annoyed inside but because I am an adult and in control of myself I did not. As it happened he was mortified and that alone  is going ensure he never misses latching the gate properly ever again. No meeting needed.


----------



## MiniMilton (28 January 2017)

Looking at the size of some feeds and starch/molasses levels in them, a horse getting the wrong free is potentially a big problem. I have a friend that feeds her very big horse a scoop of maize, a scoop of coarse mix, a scoop of nuts, a scoop of beet pulp and a scoop of awful traditional chaff sticky and black with molasses. Her horse is fine on it, my horse would probably gorge himself to death on it. In one feed her horse gets more than mine would in an entire month. If I saw her massive feed trug empty in my horses stable I would be alarmed.

I wouldnt go mental at thd YO but I would be worried. Glad your horse is ok OP


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			No one makes you post on here it's a choice.
Personally I think it's considerably tamer than it was when I first joined .
		
Click to expand...

Cant help agreeing with that ! most of todays members would be in therapy if they had been around then. This particular forum had one hell of a reputation!


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm afraid I would have been doing a disservice to the op if I had said OMG your horse is probably going to die go and have a what the hell meeting immediately and get everyone on the yard as wound up as you are. 

Last week my Dad by accident allowed a gate to swing and hit my horse hard who was minding his own business eating his tea and also tied up at the time. Of course I wanted to say WHAT THE HELL  to him. I was really annoyed inside but because I am an adult and in control of myself I did not. As it happened he was mortified and that alone  is going ensure he never misses latching the gate properly ever again. No meeting needed.
		
Click to expand...

Very very rarely are these events due to any malice a fore thought ! accidents happen.

People like the OP who have horses this sought of thing could happen to really need to take responsibility for their own risk assessments and mitigate them as much as they can.


----------



## Equi (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			I have reported you popsdosh for inappropriate behaviour. Have a good day.
		
Click to expand...

This is incredibly childish. I'm sorry but if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen. You'll gain zero respect on here for announcing your reporting people.


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2017)

equi said:



			This is incredibly childish. I'm sorry but if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen. You'll gain zero respect on here for announcing your reporting people.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see what for anyway?  Not agreeing with the OP or AH?  HHO will probably temporarily ban PD without trial by the way so should AH be reported for reporting PD for no reason so they get the same treatment?!


----------



## ester (28 January 2017)

PD used a bad word, the post has been deleted


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

ester said:



			PD used a bad word, the post has been deleted 

Click to expand...

Whats wrong with Twit ?   It did get sillier when AH reposted what I put not the brightest tool in the box . Sorry to report im still here. So tough!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I had a colour system here to control that .
Yellow buckets normal 
Red buckets drugged food 
Gold bucket competition horse, feed first never use a spoon that's been in a different bucket ,wash bucket first never use water that's been in a different bucket to rinse a gold bucket .
		
Click to expand...

I would expect any yard which provides full/part livery which includes feeding clients' horses to operate a similar system.


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 January 2017)

Disagreeing with someone, their reactions, emotions and thoughts is not being nasty and unsupportive. 

This is exactly why not every child should get a certificate on test results day; zero resilience.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Very very rarely are these events due to any malice a fore thought ! accidents happen.

People like the OP who have horses this sought of thing could happen to really need to take responsibility for their own risk assessments and mitigate them as much as they can.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that OP had done exactly that by asking that her horse is not fed by the yard. It is surely the yard's responsibility to ensure that such instructions are followed and to have systems in place which employees comply with. In this instance it seems that no real harm was done BUT there could have been serious repercussions from a bucket mixup.


----------



## ester (28 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I would expect any yard which provides full/part livery which includes feeding clients' horses to operate a similar system.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the confusion came because OP opted out of that system?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2017)

ester said:



			Maybe the confusion came because OP opted out of that system?
		
Click to expand...

I can't say I blame her if the staff can't even work out how many buckets they need to give out, according to how many horses' feed is listed.


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I can't say I blame her if the staff can't even work out how many buckets they need to give out, according to how many horses' feed is listed.
		
Click to expand...

with all due respect you are falling into the same trap! Without questioning the events
Your also assuming there is no other explanation of the events maybe? they werent fed anything they shouldnt and the bucket ended up in there in other ways as I suggested before its not an unknown occurrence . Which is the exact reason most people suggested finding out what had happened first. Do you think a member of staff will own up if an owner turns up in the yard going ballistic.


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I thought that OP had done exactly that by asking that her horse is not fed by the yard. It is surely the yard's responsibility to ensure that such instructions are followed and to have systems in place which employees comply with. In this instance it seems that no real harm was done BUT there could have been serious repercussions from a bucket mixup.
		
Click to expand...

Because of course no-one ever makes a mistake!  A notice on the door, as she now has, or a bucket with a handful of chaff in it outside the door, are the least I would expect of an owner with a horse with a medical issue.

This abdication of personal responsibility seems to be everywhere. Another person dead lately because they chose to buy a takeaway from an outlet where they know that nuts are routinely used in the type of food; people nearly mown down daily by stepping out on crossings because the green man is showing, etc, etc. Surely we should all live our lives in the expectation that other humans will make mistakes, and mitigate them if we can?


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I thought that OP had done exactly that by asking that her horse is not fed by the yard. It is surely the yard's responsibility to ensure that such instructions are followed and to have systems in place which employees comply with. In this instance it seems that no real harm was done BUT there could have been serious repercussions from a bucket mixup.
		
Click to expand...

A simple sign on the door 'do not feed' even in the best run yards not everybody is fully awake in the mornings


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (28 January 2017)

Just a thought...but let's visit this scenario 

Said horse is a grade one SJ...going into a big competition the next day or so... and owner now does not have a clue what her horse was fed...it may contain Bute, or banned supplements. 
Said horse competes, wins and is dope tested by venue vet under FEI rules..
Failed the dope test, rider is banned, and all because someone accidentally fed her horse the wrong bucket of feed..
I an sure this has happened before and will happen again.
OP is not over reacting in my opinion...
But hey ho.. these things happen


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 January 2017)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			Just a thought...but let's visit this scenario 

Said horse is a grade one SJ...going into a big competition the next day or so... and owner now does not have a clue what her horse was fed...it may contain Bute, or banned supplements. 
Said horse competes, wins and is dope tested by venue vet under FEI rules..
Failed the dope test, rider is banned, and all because someone accidentally fed her horse the wrong bucket of feed..
I an sure this has happened before and will happen again.
OP is not over reacting in my opinion...
But hey ho.. these things happen
		
Click to expand...

OP cried because she thought her horse might die as a result. You're talking about an entirely different thread.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			with all due respect you are falling into the same trap! Without questioning the events
Your also assuming there is no other explanation of the events maybe? they werent fed anything they shouldnt and the bucket ended up in there in other ways as I suggested before its not an unknown occurrence . Which is the exact reason most people suggested finding out what had happened first. Do you think a member of staff will own up if an owner turns up in the yard going ballistic.
		
Click to expand...

No I don't and at no point have I said that OP should be confrontational with staff. But I do think that an explanation is due
. Later posts suggest that the bucket be!ongs to the very similar looking neighbour. If the neighbour was in the habit of throwing the bucket into the next stable, OP would not have been shocked to find it. Of course they may have been an emergency on the yard, just as a staff member was passing OP's stable, so staff member threw bucket over the door but if so, surely the staff member would say so and apologise that horse may have been given wrong feed.


----------



## fattylumpkin (28 January 2017)

ycbm said:



			Because of course no-one ever makes a mistake!  A notice on the door, as she now has, or a bucket with a handful of chaff in it outside the door, are the least I would expect of an owner with a horse with a medical issue.

This abdication of personal responsibility seems to be everywhere. Another person dead lately because they chose to buy a takeaway from an outlet where they know that nuts are routinely used in the type of food; people nearly mown down daily by stepping out on crossings because the green man is showing, etc, etc. Surely we should all live our lives in the expectation that other humans will make mistakes, and mitigate them if we can?
		
Click to expand...

If the 'person dead' refers to the young girl, it was the coroner who requested police make enquiries, as it was suspected that she went into anaphylactic shock due to bacteria from mouse droppings. There's only so much we can realistically do to prevent other people's mistakes from affecting us, but luckily in most cases (not that poor girl) we live and learn.  That's all there is to do, sadly


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

Pearlsasinger said:



			No I don't and at no point have I said that OP should be confrontational with staff. But I do think that an explanation is due
. Later posts suggest that the bucket be!ongs to the very similar looking neighbour. If the neighbour was in the habit of throwing the bucket into the next stable, OP would not have been shocked to find it. Of course they may have been an emergency on the yard, just as a staff member was passing OP's stable, so staff member threw bucket over the door but if so, surely the staff member would say so and apologise that horse may have been given wrong feed.
		
Click to expand...

However thats been the point most posters have reinforced you do not get those answers if you go in there all guns blazing and over reacting. If you havent please read the opening post , Im not assuming you havent but a lot of early posters tried to reason that the OP may be over reacting . When she said she couldnt get answers at the yard ! is it possible they were already aware of what was on this thread so made them guarded? hopefully if that was the case the lesson has been learnt even though the OP may never know.


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

equi said:



			This is incredibly childish. I'm sorry but if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen. You'll gain zero respect on here for announcing your reporting people.
		
Click to expand...

Equi and Ffion .....
Stop continuing to try to wind up by launching further insults. There is such a thing as abuse. Popsdosh referred to me using a reference to womens nether regions, which was later removed.  That was too far !


----------



## stencilface (28 January 2017)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			Just a thought...but let's visit this scenario 

Said horse is a grade one SJ...going into a big competition the next day or so... and owner now does not have a clue what her horse was fed...it may contain Bute, or banned supplements. 
Said horse competes, wins and is dope tested by venue vet under FEI rules..
Failed the dope test, rider is banned, and all because someone accidentally fed her horse the wrong bucket of feed..
I an sure this has happened before and will happen again.
OP is not over reacting in my opinion...
But hey ho.. these things happen
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, gave me a chuckle.  

Of course, the main demographic of hho posters is those with a Grade A at home. 

You'd hope the owner of a grade A would be a bit more clued up and responsible wouldn't you? Certainly hope so!


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 January 2017)

Mongoose11 said:



			Disagreeing with someone, their reactions, emotions and thoughts is not being nasty and unsupportive. 

This is exactly why not every child should get a certificate on test results day; zero resilience.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. However, your earlier post in which you also insinuate that the OP may be exaggerating her horse's uncharacteristically quiet behaviour is childish and unpleasant.



Mongoose11 said:



			I'm going to take a guess and say that had OP received replies saying 'OMG YANBU, I'd be going wacko at the YO and all staff', that the horse wouldn't currently be down in the field. 

Now, I could be wrong and the horse may have been fed something poisonous in this one feed but...
		
Click to expand...

Goldenstar's regime of colour coded buckets and practices is excellent. A few other YM's could learn a thing or two from this thread about robust yard feeding practices.


----------



## Beausmate (28 January 2017)

ROMANY 1959 said:



			Just a thought...but let's visit this scenario 

Said horse is a grade one SJ...going into a big competition the next day or so... and owner now does not have a clue what her horse was fed...it may contain Bute, or banned supplements. 
Said horse competes, wins and is dope tested by venue vet under FEI rules..
Failed the dope test, rider is banned, and all because someone accidentally fed her horse the wrong bucket of feed..
I an sure this has happened before and will happen again.
OP is not over reacting in my opinion...
But hey ho.. these things happen
		
Click to expand...




stencilface said:



			Thanks for this, gave me a chuckle.  

Of course, the main demographic of hho posters is those with a Grade A at home. 

You'd hope the owner of a grade A would be a bit more clued up and responsible wouldn't you? Certainly hope so!
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I seem to remember something similar happening to Michael Whitaker.  His stallion tested positive for Regumate after his feed went into the wrong bucket, or something along those lines.


Edit: Yep, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/showjumping/michael-whitaker-banned-from-riding-in-olympics-290102


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Equi and Ffion .....
Stop continuing to try to wind up by launching further insults. There is such a thing as abuse. Popsdosh referred to me using a reference to womens nether regions, which was later removed.  That was too far !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I thought you knew!!!! 

What insults exactly? Do you wish to drag everybody in?You really dont know when to let it go do you!  The button you needs down there on the left! The more you keep on the more people will think I got it right! 

I would rather leave it here but its entirely up to you!


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

I thought you couldn't do playground politics popsdosh? and didn't you say you were leaving this thread some time ago?


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Indeed. However, your earlier post in which you also insinuate that the OP may be exaggerating her horse's uncharacteristically quiet behaviour is childish and unpleasant.



Goldenstar's regime of colour coded buckets and practices is excellent. A few other YM's could learn a thing or two from this thread about robust yard feeding practices.
		
Click to expand...

That's your opinion TP, which is fine. I think the further info was rather predictable considering the responses OP got.


----------



## stencilface (28 January 2017)

Beausmate said:



			Actually, I seem to remember something similar happening to Michael Whitaker.  His stallion tested positive for Regumate after his feed went into the wrong bucket, or something along those lines.


Edit: Yep, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/showjumping/michael-whitaker-banned-from-riding-in-olympics-290102

Click to expand...

Yeeees, because there's no other reason you'd give a stallion regumate is there?


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

stencilface said:



			Yeeees, because there's no other reason you'd give a stallion regumate is there? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2017)

popsdosh said:





Click to expand...

I am saying nothing except it has an amazing effect on very naughty geldings .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			I thought you couldn't do playground politics popsdosh? and didn't you say you were leaving this thread some time ago?
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest AH, try to stop pushing buttons and put your spoon down eh?


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Give it a rest AH, try to stop pushing buttons and put your spoon down eh?
		
Click to expand...

Could I not say the same for you?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 January 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Give it a rest AH, try to stop pushing buttons and put your spoon down eh?
		
Click to expand...

Equally, What's it got to do with you? 

Isn't this fun?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Could I not say the same for you?
		
Click to expand...

Really? 
You do appear to just be on this thread now to try to provoke, all I asked was for you to give it a rest, simple post, thats all. If you have a personal objection with other posters on here, then take it elsewhere, but by staying and popping pointy sticks in, really isn't helping anyone, is it?
Cannot for the life of me see why you had to respond to me like that?


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

could you give me my pointy stick back please?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			could you give me my pointy stick back please?
		
Click to expand...

No, its confiscated.
Go to your room!


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			No, its confiscated.
Go to your room!
		
Click to expand...

It's flipping freezing in there, hubby forgot to buy oil for the central heating and we won't get it until Tuesday!


----------



## Queenbee (28 January 2017)

Was feeling pretty 'meh' so I came on HHO... god its like the old days, brilliant thread... I have to say I personally believe it is necesarry to embrace all types of people.  I am grateful to OP for being such a neurotic nelly, and for the magic bucket that appeared in her stable.  I am grateful for Goldenstar, Popdosh, Aching Hips... and all those inbetween... 

This thread has been a very entertaining read


----------



## RunToEarth (28 January 2017)

Beausmate said:



			Actually, I seem to remember something similar happening to Michael Whitaker.  His stallion tested positive for Regumate after his feed went into the wrong bucket, or something along those lines.


Edit: Yep, http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/showjumping/michael-whitaker-banned-from-riding-in-olympics-290102

Click to expand...

Oh come on, that was not a mistake and it's not as if they don't have form. &#128580;

It is absolutely not comparable to the OP.


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 January 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			Oh come on, that was not a mistake and it's not as if they don't have form. &#55357;&#56900;

It is absolutely not comparable to the OP.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, what effect would regumate have on a stallion? I can see that it must have a performance enhancing effect, but don't know why.


----------



## stencilface (28 January 2017)

apercrumbie said:



			Out of interest, what effect would regumate have on a stallion? I can see that it must have a performance enhancing effect, but don't know why.
		
Click to expand...

Makes them less stalliony


----------



## popsdosh (28 January 2017)

stencilface said:



			Makes them less stalliony
		
Click to expand...

More manageable ,ie listening to the rider!  but that was just coincidence really


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 January 2017)

Thank you both - that's very interesting, if very funny


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 January 2017)

Glad your horse is ok OP,  you know your horse best and know if something isn't quite right so entitled to worry. I know if my elderly mare had eaten something she shouldn't have I would be very concerned about her but if my gelding had I wouldn't worry at all as she is such a sensitive mare when it comes to feed and he has the constituting of an ox.


----------



## Pedantic (28 January 2017)

LMAO pure entertainment, Stalliony !!! bit near the mark and don't forget the miniature adults might ask awky mo mo questions..


----------



## Equi (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Equi and Ffion .....
Stop continuing to try to wind up by launching further insults. There is such a thing as abuse. Popsdosh referred to me using a reference to womens nether regions, which was later removed.  That was too far !
		
Click to expand...

You're a little to easily offended deary. Grow a skin.


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

equi said:



			You're a little to easily offended deary. Grow a skin.
		
Click to expand...

Go to your basket!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2017)

popsdosh said:



			A simple sign on the door 'do not feed' even in the best run yards not everybody is fully awake in the mornings
		
Click to expand...




popsdosh said:



			However thats been the point most posters have reinforced you do not get those answers if you go in there all guns blazing and over reacting. If you havent please read the opening post , Im not assuming you havent but a lot of early posters tried to reason that the OP may be over reacting . When she said she couldnt get answers at the yard ! is it possible they were already aware of what was on this thread so made them guarded? hopefully if that was the case the lesson has been learnt even though the OP may never know.
		
Click to expand...

Some early posters were suggesting that her concern was Ott and one even said that she was unfit to own a horse, if she got worried about such minor problems. They were *not* just saying that confrontation was inappropriate. 
It is threads like this that make me infinitely thankful that our horses are kept at home. Should there be a mixup here and the wrong horse be given Prascend, we would know exactly whom to blame. However that is unlikely to happen as our feed buckets are colour coded, specifically to avoid such situations.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (28 January 2017)

Pedantic said:



			LMAO pure entertainment, Stalliony !!! bit near the mark and don't forget the miniature adults might ask awky mo mo questions..
		
Click to expand...

Well, to be fair, this thread confirms that there are children using the forum...!


----------



## Pedantic (28 January 2017)

equi said:



			You're a little to easily offended deary. Grow a skin.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, it's a long way to the Netheregions, but the scenery can be quite staggering this time of year...


----------



## Beausmate (28 January 2017)

RunToEarth said:



			Oh come on, that was not a mistake and it's not as if they don't have form. &#128580;

It is absolutely not comparable to the OP.
		
Click to expand...

I never said whether I thought it was a mistake or not and I wasn't comparing it to the OP's situation either.


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

Well, there's certainly a lot of private parts ....


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Equi and Ffion .....
Stop continuing to try to wind up by launching further insults. There is such a thing as abuse. Popsdosh referred to me using a reference to womens nether regions, which was later removed.  That was too far !
		
Click to expand...

Could you please point to where I have "launched further insults" or tried to wind anyone up?!  It would seem you don't need winding up you are already gunning for anyone who doesn't agree with you.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (28 January 2017)

If nothing else, the OP now has some truly epic examples of what overreacting is.


----------



## ClareGilby (28 January 2017)

Ooops, I have just come back from a bit of a crazy hack this afternoon, my horse definately had the wind in her sails.  When I got back my stable neighbour said to me that her horse had got my horses feed and vice versa (same colour bowls and yard manager puts in at 6am.  Her horse has cancer and there was bute in it and lots of sugary feed.  These things happen every once in a while, no worries, my Nina enjoyed it lol xxx


----------



## stencilface (28 January 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Well, to be fair, this thread confirms that there are children using the forum...! 

Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that I'm a child? If you are that's truly brilliant 

If not, well, it's true I've not been ID'd in years


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			If nothing else, the OP now has some truly epic examples of what overreacting is.
		
Click to expand...

Snort .


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2017)




----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2017)

DragonSlayer said:










Click to expand...

I only have the wine my first since Christmas .


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I only have the wine my first since Christmas .
		
Click to expand...

Better than my cup of tea!


----------



## Achinghips (28 January 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Could you please point to where I have "launched further insults" or tried to wind anyone up?!  It would seem you don't need winding up you are already gunning for anyone who doesn't agree with you.
		
Click to expand...

i

Don't worry I will run you a bubble bath so you feel better


----------



## KittenInTheTree (28 January 2017)

stencilface said:



			Are you suggesting that I'm a child? If you are that's truly brilliant 

If not, well, it's true I've not been ID'd in years 

Click to expand...

There's been some childish behaviour, but TBH I no longer pay enough attention to who posts what to determine if any of it was you, SF


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 January 2017)

Achinghips said:



			i

Don't worry I will run you a bubble bath so you feel better 

Click to expand...

Eh!?


----------



## Gazen (29 January 2017)

On my yard there are horses that compete under national and FEI rules and some horses that receive supplements that are on the controlled / banned list.  The owners make up their own horses' buckets and the first person on the yard chucks the buckets into the stalls.  We have to be careful that only the horse named on the colour-coded bucket gets that bucket.  
Neither of my horses compete, but I would be gutted if my horse was given a controlled supplement.
I would be totally devastated if I accidentally fed one of my friend's horses incorrectly and caused them to be tested positive.
It is something to have a quiet word about but not to have a kick-off about.


----------



## Velcrobum (29 January 2017)

The OP has not logged onto the forum since post#80. Don't think she liked that the majority of the forum felt she was massively overreacting!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 January 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			The OP has not logged onto the forum since post#80. Don't think she liked that the majority of the forum felt she was massively overreacting!!
		
Click to expand...

Just stick the knife in again and give it another twist whilst you're at it, will you? How unnecessary.


----------



## popsdosh (29 January 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			The OP has not logged onto the forum since post#80. Don't think she liked that the majority of the forum felt she was massively overreacting!!
		
Click to expand...

Hardly surprising really cant say I blame them! Im sure ultimately it has made no difference at all to how they feel but maybe make them think twice in future . Mostly its just being balanced and open minded of situations until the facts are known. I feel sorry for them to feel the need to actually use this forum for an answer to the question.


----------



## Marydoll (29 January 2017)

Why .... because i got fed up with snarky mouths like yours, its a bitchfest in here these days with posts like yours


----------



## ycbm (29 January 2017)

Marydoll said:



			Why .... because i got fed up with snarky mouths like yours, its a bitchfest in here these days with posts like yours
		
Click to expand...

I'm about to die of irony overload


----------



## Pedantic (29 January 2017)

So many bottoms, so little toilet roll.


----------



## Velcrobum (30 January 2017)

Marydoll said:



			Why .... because i got fed up with snarky mouths like yours, its a bitchfest in here these days with posts like yours
		
Click to expand...

So you have 2 sign in names is that not against the Ts and Cs of this forum?


----------



## Velcrobum (30 January 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Just stick the knife in again and give it another twist whilst you're at it, will you? How unnecessary.
		
Click to expand...

Just a simple observation if you feel that was sticking the knife in that is your prerogative.


----------



## rachk89 (30 January 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			The OP has not logged onto the forum since post#80. Don't think she liked that the majority of the forum felt she was massively overreacting!!
		
Click to expand...

I actually think that's kind of sad you sifted through all of the posts to figure that out.. Maybe you should, I dunno, find something else to do? Just a thought..


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2017)

rachk89 said:



			I actually think that's kind of sad you sifted through all of the posts to figure that out.. Maybe you should, I dunno, find something else to do? Just a thought..
		
Click to expand...

+1

 makes me think of a word ive used before ,not sure their that bright though!


----------



## Velcrobum (30 January 2017)

rachk89 said:



			I actually think that's kind of sad you sifted through all of the posts to figure that out.. Maybe you should, I dunno, find something else to do? Just a thought..
		
Click to expand...

Didn't sift through any posts just look at the profile gives last log in date and last post select that and there is the info. It is very simple to do and quicker than actually posting.Data mining is an aspect of my job.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 January 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			Didn't sift through any posts just look at the profile gives last log in date and last post select that and there is the info. It is very simple to do and quicker than actually posting.Data mining is an aspect of my job.
		
Click to expand...

Love it , perhaps you could  offer some of us training .


----------



## popsdosh (30 January 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			Didn't sift through any posts just look at the profile gives last log in date and last post select that and there is the info. It is very simple to do and quicker than actually posting.Data mining is an aspect of my job.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I thought you worked in liquid waste management maybe!


----------



## Marydoll (28 February 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			So you have 2 sign in names is that not against the Ts and Cs of this forum?
		
Click to expand...

No i have 1 sign in name and post under it


----------



## Pigeon (2 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			I have reported you popsdosh for inappropriate behaviour. Have a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Reporting those who disagree with you is not the way forward, unless you like your dicussion forums absent of discussion...


----------



## Damnation (2 March 2017)

I can't believe this is still going.

Furthermore, it is sad if OP feels she has been hounded off the forum, unacceptable.


----------



## Achinghips (2 March 2017)

Pigeon said:



			Reporting those who disagree with you is not the way forward, unless you like your dicussion forums absent of discussion...
		
Click to expand...

She wasn't reported for disagreeing with me. She was reported for bad language and rudeness towards me, her post has been removed, not thatf it's anything to do with you, stirrer  lol


----------



## Pigeon (2 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			She wasn't reported for disagreeing with me. She was reported for bad language and rudeness towards me, her post has been removed, not thatf it's anything to do with you, stirrer  lol
		
Click to expand...

But why did you feel the need to post that? And you can't censor who replies to your posts either, regrettably.

As for OP, I agree it is very sad if she feels that she was ganged up on, and that is maybe something to be aware of in the future - as it has happened a few times recently.

That is the problem with public forums - things can sound extremely blunt/black and white in text when the intention wasn't that way at all. For example I've received nothing but good advice from Goldenstar, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear at the time!! Also people post without reading the whole thread, so you do get a degree of repetition which is inevitable; it may feel like 'hounding' but it isn't!! I think that is what has happened here.

Maybe we should have a proceed with caution sign on the front page


----------



## Achinghips (2 March 2017)

I posted that to correct you. She was not reported f disagreeing with me, but for inappropriate behaviour.  And it was all forgotten about until you started stirring it up again. ....


----------



## Pigeon (2 March 2017)

So you are saying I am not allowed to reply to a public thread? You could ask admin to remove your posts if you don't want any replies?


----------



## Achinghips (2 March 2017)

Well, you are either missing the point or looking for an argument. Anyone can disagree with me, I welcome discussion. But when forum members break the rules of the forum by using swear words to insult me, then that is not acceptable. If I I saw it happening to someone else I would also report them, rather then enjoy the drama with my popcorn , while someone got ripped apart. This is why the op was hounded off, which you apparently think is a shame.


----------



## Damnation (2 March 2017)

Pigeon said:



			But why did you feel the need to post that? And you can't censor who replies to your posts either, regrettably.

As for OP, I agree it is very sad if she feels that she was ganged up on, and that is maybe something to be aware of in the future - as it has happened a few times recently.

That is the problem with public forums - things can sound extremely blunt/black and white in text when the intention wasn't that way at all. For example I've received nothing but good advice from Goldenstar, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear at the time!! Also people post without reading the whole thread, so you do get a degree of repetition which is inevitable; it may feel like 'hounding' but it isn't!! I think that is what has happened here.

Maybe we should have a proceed with caution sign on the front page 

Click to expand...

Definately need a "Proceed with Caution" sign!

Yes, it can be easy to misinterpret the "tone" of someones typing but some people on here were just mean!  

Tact! Ya'll need some tact!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (2 March 2017)

Sorry but I wouldn't be amused, my horse has had lami in the past and a new member of staff gave him haylage instead of hay, I noticed straight away but he'd already eaten most of it. We have a no feeding other horses policy on the  yard so that's a good thing. I am very careful what he is fed.  It would be a crying matter if the horse was fed the wrong feed with something in it shouldn't have ! Mine is allergic to alfalfa and comes out in hives all over, is unable to have steroid injection due to lami risk, last time it took approx 3 weeks to go down


----------



## popsdosh (2 March 2017)

Damnation said:



			Tact! Ya'll need some tact! 

Click to expand...

 That was the exact word I was looking for  talk about being misinterpreted!  Not helped by being repeated by the bright spark who reported it and picking up their own reprimand. LOL


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 March 2017)

to get back to the original post when the OP was worried as her horse was lying down in the field which was unusual.  i went to get my horse in tonight and my friends horse was laying down, i immediately thought something was wrong as it was not like him to lay down in the winter, sure enough he was badly lame and it took me ages to get him in.  as i left my friend was calling the vet as we couldnt find anything obvious and he was in quite a bit of pain so didnt want to leave him overnight without pain relief...


----------



## horselady (2 March 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			to get back to the original post when the OP was worried as her horse was lying down in the field which was unusual.  i went to get my horse in tonight and my friends horse was laying down, i immediately thought something was wrong as it was not like him to lay down in the winter, sure enough he was badly lame and it took me ages to get him in.  as i left my friend was calling the vet as we couldnt find anything obvious and he was in quite a bit of pain so didnt want to leave him overnight without pain relief...
		
Click to expand...

 I hope he is OK!


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 March 2017)

he is much better this morning thankyou. he has bruised his heel somehow so is in today and enjoying his haylage,  mine is also in as he is her field buddy and she doesnt like being out on her own...


----------

